# Make model?



## rockicesnowdan (4 mo ago)

Hello all, looking for a model number or at least make for this air compressor. Won't build pressure past 25 lbs. I haven't torn it down yet but before I start I would like to know who makes it and a model number. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

1 - 1 of 1 Posts
rockicesnowdan,

Sounds like a failed reed valve and/or head gasket, a common failure for sure! Take the head off and look for trouble there. There are lots of harbor freight failed compressor posts.

Stephen

Looks like this one:





or


----------

